# Ferry Ticket for sale



## 101523 (Oct 23, 2006)

Ferry Ticket : - Dover /' Dunkerque / Dover, Outward on 10/09/[email protected] 02:00 am. Return 17/09/2007 @ 23:58 I was going to the SPA F1 GP, but not anymore, cannot get refund as Norfolkline say it was a special deal, but i can transfer ticket, cost - £61.00 will accept £30.00 ovno


----------

